
From Apple to Y Combinator–tech sector denounces new “Dreamers” plan - koolba
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/from-apple-to-y-combinator-tech-denounces-new-dreamers-immigration-plan/
======
koolba
> "It is particularly cruel to offer young people the American Dream,
> encourage them to come out of the shadows and trust our government, and then
> punish them for it," Zuckerberg wrote.

I don't often agree with Zuckerberg but he's spot on here. The real person to
blame is President Obama.

By skirting the constitution and implementing DACA via executive order, he set
up a time bomb that was due to go off as soon as a Republican was in office.
Blaming Trump for enforcing our laws and US Constitution is a cheap shot.

You can also blame Congress for not acting for the past 5 years. And if you
really feel like they should be granted permanent status, blame the Democrats
for not passing leglistatiom for doing that when they controlled the House,
Senate, and POTUS.

~~~
pamqzl
I don't see why these people can't go back to their home countries and begin
the same process that the rest of us non-US-citizens have to go through if we
want to live in the US.

~~~
Boothroid
It seems like there are powerful groups that would prefer the law to be
flexible as regards migration - but not flexible when it comes to IP law, for
example, where they want to be able to fully exploit their patents, and to
throw people in jail for torrenting a few films.

